# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  Bluetooth File Transfer

## salihmob

*   
Main features: 
Works on almost all phone models with MIDP 2.0 and CLDC 1.1 support, using a single JAR file;
 Easy to use, fast and straightforward user-interface (GUI), powered by Medieval GUI system;
 Complete touch-screen support with built-in “double click” event implemented;
 Shortcut keys improves user usability and speed-up your GUI experience;
 Unique fullscreen mode (press [0] key), to remove top/bottom bars and enlarge working area;
 Cool and intuitive menu system (press [7] or [MENU] key) to execute extended functionality;
 Multiple files and folders selection (press [#] or[*] key), to transfer/delete many items at once;
 Select all, Select none and invert selection options available;
 Search files rapidly and accurately, on both local and Bluetooth filesystems, using customisable parameters;
 Navigate on both local and Bluetooth filesystem using a single keypress (press [5] or [FIRE] key);
 Download/upload items from/to any device with OBEX FTP support (almost on all phone models);
 You can also send files using OBEX OPP profile (available on all phone models with Bluetooth);
 Ability to cut/copy and paste files between devices and/or to manage local filesystem;
 Edit file or folder attributes to enable or disable READ, WRITE and HIDDEN status flags;
 Open/view the content of some files using the internal viewer (both local and Bluetooth filesystems);
 Powerful internal image viewer with zoom in & zoom out features using a fast and smooth scale filter;
 You can open text, image, audio and video files with the internal viewer;
 Get files and folders informations on both local and Bluetooth devices;
 Create new folders on both local and Bluetooth filesystem;
 Rename items or get volume informations (local filesystem only);
 You can add or remove a memory storage, without closing the program;
 Search for any nearby Bluetooth device and read its informations;
 Bookmark list allows you to save your favorite device without searching it again;
 Very long file and folder names are scrolled on the screen using marquee technique;
 Integrated help system that shows the “A-B-C” of this product;
 Built-in error system with detailed explanation message;
 Signed with both VeriSign and Thawte certificates;
 Multi-language user interface.*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

مشكور حبيبى

----------


## abdeali



----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## ahmeddiamond

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------

